# FS Super Red Tiger Lotus...



## oeat07 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am opening some space on my planted tank and have 6 healthy and super red tiger Lotus for sale... 
$9 each... each plant have around 4-5 leaves and new ones coming. the plant has been trained to stay low ... email me for pics
Prefer Pick up in Philadelphia PA; but if shipping is needed please order a minimum of 4 Plants plus $7 priority Shipping.
Thanks 
Oscar 
[email protected]


----------



## cookymonster (Jul 6, 2012)

got any pictures


----------



## oeat07 (Jul 2, 2008)

cookymonster said:


> got any pictures


I do... But I am don't know how to post it in here . Send me your email and I will email some pictures . Got a few left


----------



## cookymonster (Jul 6, 2012)

[email protected] just send it as pics thanks


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Why a mim. of 4 plants? I'd love some but I only need 1 maybe 2.


----------

